# This weekends project 1899 Columbia Model 59



## Robertriley (Feb 19, 2017)

It's been raining off and on all weekend but I was able to get a good jump on it.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 19, 2017)

There was a bunch of dings up and down the seat tube.  I used almost 4 cans of filler primer to smooth them out and left a few there for character.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 20, 2017)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 20, 2017)

Very very nice especially considering the cooler weather...


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 20, 2017)

Slapped it all back together.  There's a little drag when cranking but that will have to wait a while before I dive into that.  The other chainless I have cranks as smooth as silk, I'm going to sell that onebut if there are no bites....it may become a weekend project.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Feb 22, 2017)

Nice! How do you like Rustoleum Acrylic Enamel in comparison to traditional Rustoleum?  Did you use a gloss black?  Looks perfect... not too thick and shiny.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 22, 2017)

Nice job indeed!
(if you painted those two covers white, they might resemble something we all use....:eek


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 22, 2017)

bricycle said:


> Nice job indeed!
> (if you painted those two covers white, they might resemble something we all use....:eek



lol....it took me a while to figure out what you were talking about.  photo #3


----------



## Fltwd57 (Feb 22, 2017)

bricycle said:


> Nice job indeed!
> (if you painted those two covers white, they might resemble something we all use....:eek




Well, they don't need to be white to have a resemblance..


----------



## wrongway (Feb 22, 2017)

bricycle said:


> Nice job indeed!
> (if you painted those two covers white, they might resemble something we all use....:eek



Now I see it, too! Amazing resemblance!
What is under the cover and two screws on the front of the fork?


----------

